# Đai chống gù lưng có thực sự tốt không ?



## mekhoeconthongminh (1/8/20)

*Đai chống gù lưng là gì ?*

Đai chống gù lưng có hiệu quả không? Thì đầu tiên bạn cần biết đai chống gù lưng còn được gọi là áo chống gù lưng là sản phẩm được giới thiệu là có tác dụng bảo vệ lưng từ vai gáy tới đốt sống lưng, phòng chống các bệnh về lưng như đau vai gáy, thoái hóa đốt sống cổ và điều chỉnh ngồi sai tư thế. Sản phẩm có nhiều size, tăng giảm cơ động phù hợp với nhiều thân hình của khách hàng.


​

Được những người bán giới thiệu là “chiếc đai thần kỳ” có công dụng mỹ miều là giúp trẻ chống gù khi học tập nhiều, giúp người văn phòng cúi nhiều ngồi máy tính nhiều không bị gù lưng, người già đỡ mỏi lưng và còn chữa được cả “cận thị” quảng cáo ngọt lịm như “rót mật vào tai” khiến nhiều người tiêu dùng đã tin theo và mua về trải nghiệm tuy nhiên kết quả thật đáng buồn cho nhiều trường hợp.

*Đai chống gù lưng có thực sự tốt không ?*

Có thể trả lời là nó tốt trong ý niệm còn thực tế thì chưa hẳn thực sự đã tốt. Tại sao lại vậy? Nếu bạn đã tập yoga thì bạn sẽ hay có ý thức phải ngồi thẳng lưng, thở hoàn toàn bằng mũi và phải ngồi dậy từ bên phải khi nghĩ tới yoga hoặc tự dưng nhạc thiền yoga tự phát trong đầu bạn. Người sáng tạo ra chiếc đai chống gù này thực sự cũng có ý tốt giúp người đeo nó phải luôn nỗ lực ngồi thẳng lưng trong học tập và làm việc để phòng tránh chuyện bị gù lưng, cong vẹo cột sống hay cận thị. Tuy nhiên thực tế là nó không có tác dụng chữa bệnh nào được các cơ quan có thẩm quyền tại Việt Nam chứng nhận là chữa cong vẹo cột sống, gù lưng và cận thị như nhiều bên bán quảng cáo “liều” vậy cả.

*Người tiêu dùng nói gì về đai chống gù sau khi mua và trải nghiệm ?*

Sau đây là một số ý kiến mekhoeconthongminh đã tổng hợp từ chia sẻ của những người tiêu dùng để các bạn tiện tham khảo và theo dõi:

Tôi 63kg, đặt hàng theo đúng size người bán tư vấn là size XL tuy nhiên mặc vào rất chật, rất khó chịu, rát lưng nữa và phần nách không có mút đệm mỗi lần cọ vào da thịt thực hết sức chịu nổi

Khi nghe quảng cáo tôi không ngần ngại chi ra 780k để mua đai chống gù lưng cho con trai tôi đeo thế nhưng chỉ được 3 ngày con trai tôi tháo bỏ và nói nó thấy rất khó chịu, khó thở và đau mỏi khắp người, da ở những vùng đeo cũng bị nổi đỏ và bầm lên rất đáng sợ. Tôi cũng lấy đeo thử để kiểm tra lời con tôi nói có phải sự thật không thì mới thấy con tôi nói đúng, rất khó thở và khó chịu không hề dễ chịu thoải mái như những gì quảng cáo nói.


​

Tôi nghe các nhân viên bán hàng khẳng định sản phẩm có tác dụng giúp người dùng không bị gù lưng, cận thị nên mua về cho con tôi sử dụng. Nào ngờ, sau nửa năm, đưa con đi khám mắt, bác sĩ cho biết, con tôi bị cận độ 3 và khuyến cáo mọi người không nên sử dụng loại áo nói trên.

*Nên mua đai chống gù lưng để sử dụng cho con và gia đình không ?*

Để thuyết phục phụ huynh, nhiều trang mạng còn đưa ra cả giấy kiểm định chất lượng. Thế nhưng, theo các chuyên gia bác sĩ tại các bệnh viện thì chiếc đai này chỉ có tác dụng hình thành thói quen và ý thức giữ cho lưng người dùng thẳng thôi chứ nếu bạn đã không muốn ngồi thẳng thì mặc áo trời áo biển gì thì vẫn gù như thường. 

Hơn nữa giấy kiểm định mà các bên bán chưng ra để người tiêu dùng tin tưởng đai chống gù này có tác dụng chống gù và chữa cận thị thực chất chỉ là giấy chứng nhận về thiết kế, kích thước đạt tiêu chuẩn và khẳng định: “Không phát hiện hàm lượng formaldehyde”, “không phát hiện hàm lượng amin thơm có nguồn gốc từ thuốc nhuộm Azo” với 1 mẫu áo chống cận thị và gù lưng… chứ ngoài ra, hoàn toàn không có chứng nhận nào của bộ Y tế hay cơ quan chuyên môn nói về công dụng chữa gù lưng hay cận thị của sản phẩm cả. Nên bạn mua hay không là quyền của bạn.

Nhưng Mekhoeconthongminh khuyên bạn hãy thật tỉnh táo và tìm hiểu thật kỹ về các loại sản phẩm như này hoặc tương tự như này trên thị trường để tránh “ném tiền qua cửa sổ” như các trường hợp người tiêu dùng đã trải nghiệm trên.


----------



## vu phuoc nu (21/2/21)

Bài viết hay quá, ngày trước mình cũng bị gù lưng do thói quen ngồi học khi còn đi học từ hồi nhỏ. May quá cách đây khoảng nửa năm có người quen mình giới thiệu loại đai chống gù lưng của Hàn và mình đã dùng thử hiệu quả rất cao, các bạn có thể tham khảo tại:

Đai Chống Gù Lưng Áo Nẹp Trị Gù Lưng Tốt Nhất 2021

Combo đai lưng chống gù cao cấp Hàn Quốc SEWOOMI


----------

